# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 23.06.2019 - 30.06.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *17*, суммарный объем: *479* мб Извлечено файлов: *548*, суммарный объем: *1048* мб Признаны легитимными: *359* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *12*, в частности:
 c:\program files\solvusoft\winthruster\winthruster64.exe - Hoax.Win32.DeceptPCClean.ag, карантин C5FE2E8B2B12CB6603589CE7AD1A60BB c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\0009\v3.5.56385\104  9\5.0\wahiver.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Agent.aouh, карантин C522EC92B232B413F8A8830306795DCB c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\000d\1049\5.0\sql\s  sms.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agentb.bwzf, карантин C522EC92B232B413F8A8830306795DCB c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\000d\1049\5.0\1049\  5.0\spoolsv.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agentb.bwzg, карантин C522EC92B232B413F8A8830306795DCB c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\0009\v3.5.56385\104  9\5.0\wasp.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Agent.amrp, карантин C522EC92B232B413F8A8830306795DCB c:\windows\inf\netlibrariestip\0009\v3.5.56385\104  9\5.0\waspwing.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Agent.amrm, карантин C522EC92B232B413F8A8830306795DCB c:\windows\kmsem\kmservice.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.c, карантин FE98E9EA4CAB3C5A29DF342932A49CC7 c:\windows\kmsauto.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.ac, карантин 850657514D75D9EF5629B2D2B3F6F4B6 c:\programdata\windows\csrss.exe - UDS:Trojan.Win32.Agent, карантин D0C7C991E596987C5BFEF60E2D4315B1 c:\users\игорь\appdata\roaming\prunld2635\he83072.  exe - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин E6D5778958F8140E235D645841F3F6E7
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *177*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

